# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENTA DE ACEITE DE COCO EXTRA VIRGEN PRIMERA PRENSADA EN FRÍO S/.40 EL KG

## nicoleames

SOMOS PRODUCTORES DE ACEITE DE COCO DE LA SELVA VIRGEN PERUANA 
VENTA EN LIMA 
10kgs S/.435
20kgs  S/.800 
También contamos con la venta de aceite de coco al por mayor para negocio en presentaciones de 180gr, 250gr, 470gr y 1kg 
Presentación 180gr a s/.144 la caja de 12 unidades
Presentación 250gr a s/.198 la caja de 12 unidades
Presentación 470gr a s/.312 la caja de 12 unidades
Presentación 1kg a s/.312 la caja de 6 unidades 
CONTAMOS CON REGISTRO SANITARIO  *CONTACTO: 
Nicole Ames - 986927705* 
Facebook: Fundo Ames
Instagram: @FundoAmes
Mail: Olivos.ames@gmail.com 
Tenemos a la venta:
Aceite de Oliva Extra virgen, Aceite de moringa, aceite de jojoba, polvo de moringa, cápsulas de moringa y manteca de cacao 
#productordeaceitedecoco #aceitedecoco #ventadeaceitedecocoTemas similares: VENTA DE ACEITE DE COCO EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA (s/.41 el kg) ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA

----------

